# Yellow Birch and Black Cherry



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This nice little plinker is the result of two experiments I made with things I haven't tried before (at least successfully): 1. Mixing two woods, and 2. Superglue finish.
The finish is awesome, I just wish I knew how to photograph it right.

























The butt cap is black cherry and it looks very nice and shiny in real life.









In my efforts to show the nice shine on the finish, I took one inside which didn't work either but here it is anyway.









That's an Opinel #7 along with this little fork they make a nice EDC, don't you think?

Thanks goes to Nathan who helped me out with my struggles with the CA glue. Who says an old dog can't learn new tricks, haha!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice little fork there, I like the color contrast. So how did you do the CA? Do you have a buffing wheel to polish, or are you doing it by hand? The grain on that birch fork looks pretty closed, but did you intentionally go for a glass smooth finish, or let it follow the grain if it wanted?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it, great work with your Opinel.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Nice little fork there, I like the color contrast. So how did you do the CA? Do you have a buffing wheel to polish, or are you doing it by hand? The grain on that birch fork looks pretty closed, but did you intentionally go for a glass smooth finish, or let it follow the grain if it wanted?


Hello James,
Oh yeah, I was going for that polished bone finish. The grain on the birch was virtually non-existent, which is what led me to experiment with it. I sanded to 800 between coats. Polished with #0000 steel wool on the last coat, followed by Brasso and a soft cloth -- all by hand and the finish is primo, believe me.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

freat job on that fork DH!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I bet it is. Nothing like a CA finish for wood that is handled constantly. That's why we use it on all high end wooden fountain pens. Nothing else will hold up over time as well. Tougher than woodpecker lips once it cures. Of course with pens you have the advantage of having the workpiece on a lathe, so it can be shaved down even and polished while turning so that even the reflection of a florescent bulb is arrow straight with no wavies. I use Micromesh up to 12000 grit and then meguiars swirl remover for that. If it's good enough to polish out micrometeor pits on the spaceshuttle windshield, it's probably ok for a fountain pen. 

Works great on slingshots too, if you have the patience. Of course, I've seen your handrubbed poly finishes too, so I'm not surprised you do.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet. That is inspirational.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

CA is the toughest finish Bill and is not easy to work and expensive. You did a great job on it Bud! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

a real beauty there DH, great work as always


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your nice comments. That's what keeps me inspired.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

I like those little plinkers. This one is gorgeous.

Now I read several times about a finish made with superglue... Is there a topic about this?
I need a guide how to do this... I wanna try myself...


----------

